# Radar Operators on Ground



## Gorgo (29 Nov 2013)

Due to the server not allowing me to do a search on this, I have to ask it this way:

Who exactly in the Army handles all mobile radar systems, both operating and maintenance?  Or is this part of the ATIS Tech trade in the RCAF?


----------



## Bert (2 Dec 2013)

On the Air Force side, check out 8ACCS http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/en/8-wing/8-air-com-and-control-squadron.page, and 42 Rdr Sqn http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/en/4-wing/42-squadron.page, and 12 Rdr http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/en/3-wing/12-squadron.page.  ATIS techs maintain but air traffic control operators would operate the eqt.   The army side and battlefield radar is out of my lane and not air force managed.


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Dec 2013)

Fred Herriot said:
			
		

> Due to the server not allowing me to do a search on this, I have to ask it this way:
> 
> Who exactly in the Army handles all mobile radar systems, both operating and maintenance?  Or is this part of the ATIS Tech trade in the RCAF?



Are you referring to things like the LCMR system, etc?


----------



## Gorgo (4 Dec 2013)

This wouldn't be for an LCMR system, PuckChaser.  This would be an army operated system that would be designed to monitor and track aircraft (like helicopter) for both defensive and offensive operations.  Would this be the province of 4 AD REGT?


----------

